# full screen blurry



## guido.coza (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all
I run LR 5.3 on a late 2012 MacBook air 13" On this machine the LR window is rather small. That's why I often, especially after the first import select "F" for the fullscreen view and sort the imports roughly in there. Now I realize that in this window the pictures are never "sharp"! I in the past thought it might need some time to load properly but now I found that even if the picture is perfect in the normal Lupe view on 100% as soon as I go into full-srceen the picture "goes" blurry. I switched several times between the LR 100% lupe window and fullscreen to make sure, the picture size does not change I just see more of the frame and it goes blurry? 
Is there a setting i missed, or is that a bug of LR??


----------



## clee01l (Jan 22, 2014)

Guido, I have a late 2012 MBA13".  I'm running LR5.3 and when I repeat your sequence:


> I found that even if the picture is perfect in the normal Lupe view on 100% as soon as I go into full-srceen the picture "goes" blurry. I switched several times between the LR 100% lupe window and fullscreen to make sure, the picture size does not change I just see more of the frame and it goes blurry


. My photos increase in size slightly and remain as sharp as they are at any size.  All of my photos (that are in focus) are sharp.  Are you viewing at 1:1 in Loupe view?

Try this:  View the image at 1:1 in Loupe view and then use the "F" key to switch to Full to full screen.  In this case, the image will not change size but should remain as sharp in full screen as in Loupe view. 

Try renaming your Previews folder. This will force LR to create a new one. Then select an image and in the menu {Library}{Previews} choose {Build Standard Size Previews} and {Build 1:1 Previews}  Rerun your tests to see if there is a problem with data in the previews folder.


----------



## guido.coza (Jan 22, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Guido,  Are you viewing at 1:1 in Loupe view?


 YES I DO



> Try this:  View the image at 1:1 in Loupe view and then use the "F" key to switch to Full to full screen.  In this case, the image will not change size but should remain as sharp in full screen as in Loupe view.


That is exactly what i did, but with me the image goes blurry from perfect in "normal" loupe view.



> Try renaming your Previews folder. This will force LR to create a new one. Then select an image and in the menu {Library}{Previews} choose {Build Standard Size Previews} and {Build 1:1 Previews}  Rerun your tests to see if there is a problem with data in the previews folder.


I did go into libary module and tried the same there, it woked like it should there, when I went back into the develop module I had the problem again!!!
BUT it does not seem to do this all the time, as when I shut down LR and restarted it seemed ok ???
Very frustrating as I do not know if my picture is out of focus or LR has a clitch again. Deleted most properly hundreds of images because of this
Any idea how to fix it on a permanent base??


----------



## jcholcomb (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't know if it's exactly the same, but I had a very similar problem today.  When I zoomed in to 1:1, on either my main monitor or secondary monitor, the image went blurry, and stayed that way. In the past when this happened, the "Loading" message would be displayed, and then after about 5-10 seconds, the image would sharpen up.  This time, the "Loading" message never appeared, and the image stayed blurry. Today is the first time this has happened, and I almost deleted the six images I was working on because I thought they were all out of focus.  Then I decided to open one of them in Photoshop to see if I could do anything to salvage it, and discovered it was in focus and sharp anyway! After optimizing the catalog, then closing and reopening LR a couple of times, it now seems to be OK, but who knows if it will stay that way.

I'm running Lightroom 5.3 on a Dell XPS 420, 8GB RAM, Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 24, 2014)

After doing some research here are some things to consider:

Try making 1:1 previews for all your images and in the future make sure that 1:1 previews are made on import. This will reduce lags in the Library module when using Loupe and fullscreen mode because Lightroom will not need to generate these large previews on-the-fly.

Increase the ACR cache to 20-30 GB. This, potentially, will have most effect on the generation of previews when in the Develop module and may speed up preview generation because, in the Develop module, different previews that are full resolution, always generated on-the-fly from the original image (RAW or otherwise) and any Develop module edits applied to the image.

It may be an idea to review all aspects of Lightroom's performance and try to optimise it.

Try the above and see how you go - I think that a solution may be an incremental one that takes a few goes to get right.

Addendum: This issue has been reported as a bug but, IMHO, it is more likely to be a performance-related issue.

Tony Jay


----------

